# Bremelanotide pt 141 doseage?



## KrisJenkins (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi

I used 1mg Sub q last night of this and did not feel any increased libido, before or during sex and not this morning either.

Concerned I may have damaged the peptide when I mixed with back water as i squirted straight on the the peptide, albeit slowly, rather than down the side of the vial. The water was at room temperature at the time of the mix, the peptide had been in the fridge. The two then went in the fridge for a good 5 hours before my shot.

Should i try again at 2ml? or does anyone think it is likely i may have damaged the peptide?

Thanks


----------



## KrisJenkins (Nov 8, 2008)

is there anybody with any experiences with this at all???

:beer:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Someone on another forum said that minimum used should be 5mg mate


----------



## 956Vette (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds like you have covered all your bases. 1mg should have worked. Try 1.25-1.5mg subq next time and if it doesnt work I wouldnt waste any more time. If it works however, product/experience is amazing


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Concerned I may have damaged the peptide when I mixed with back water as i squirted straight on the the peptide, albeit slowly, rather than down the side of the vial. The water was at room temperature at the time of the mix, the peptide had been in the fridge. The two then went in the fridge for a good 5 hours before my shot.


I would not worry about having damaged the peptide.



> Sounds like you have covered all your bases. 1mg should have worked. Try 1.25-1.5mg subq next time and if it doesnt work I wouldnt waste any more time. If it works however, product/experience is amazing


Why do you believe that running higher doses than 1.5mg would not have use?

In your experience what protocol has given you your best results? What is your bodyweight?

Have you noticed any blood pressure changes when running PT141?

J


----------



## 956Vette (Jan 6, 2010)

Joshua said:


> I would not worry about having damaged the peptide.
> 
> Why do you believe that running higher doses than 1.5mg would not have use?
> 
> ...


Sometimes (rare) the peptides are hit and miss. Stranger things have happened. It isnt that the stars have to align to have the PT-141 work...however there are a lot of variables. Your mind has to be right (stress, expectations). The window of opportunity is also a unique factor. My advice was not simply advising a higher dose, advice was to try his product once more before pitching it or writing his supplier for replacement.

As a 200lb MT-II user (who uses PT every now and again), .75-1mg yields more than enough results in the aphrodisiac category. Using too much leads to a rough time including nausea, stretching, yawning, kickstand issues while trying to sleep.... Never any blood pressure issues on my end. Always used subq to get results. No nasal spray


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Young Gun has used this stuff, maybe PM him for his thoughts.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought it needs to be used for a couple of days to start to feel the benefits...


----------



## 956Vette (Jan 6, 2010)

bkoz said:


> I thought it needs to be used for a couple of days to start to feel the benefits...


Some do take a series of smaller doses over the course of a few days, that would not be the norm however. Generally researchers dose ~2-4 hours prior and if they dose at approx .75mg-1mg the desired aphrodisiac feelings will carry over through the next day, maybe two. Varies a lot unfortunately


----------



## ChuckTe (Oct 18, 2011)

Just tried p-boost after reading some reviews about it. Worked good but pretty pricey. The trial was free but you have to pay for the shipping which was quick. Anyone know any coupon codes for p-boost.com?


----------

